# Esplosione Man (il mio eroe)



## Tebe (19 Aprile 2013)

Oggi mi sento davvero triste. No. Non triste. Dispiaciuta. Vorrei fare qualcosa. Vorrei parlare con lui e farlo sorridere come stamattina. Vorrei...Vorrei e basta.


Ci siamo visti ad inizio settimana per i liquidi ecig ed era in mina. Un fiume in piena per il lavoro.
I suoi conflitti con l'A.D. ormai stavano tracimando.
Iroso. Incazzoso. Scattoso. 

Ieri mi ha chiamata chiedendomi se potevo portargli altri liquidi oggi.
Sono entrata nel suo ufficio ed era nero come il carbone.

E' venuto alle mani con l'AD. Gelmy mi ha detto (dopo e con le lacrime agli occhi) che non ha cominciato Man.
E comunque la versione di Man e di Gelmy sono coincise.

La storia è che ci sono dei licenziamenti in atto e Man non li ha avvallati. Non solo. Si era reso disponibile ad accorpare fra i suoi 6 persone, nonostante non fossero proprio il top.

Per farla breve. L'A.D. ha fatto una vera porcata dicendo che Man aveva avvallato.
E lui ci è uscito di testa.
Hanno cominciato a discutere. E a discutere.
-Tebe, si sentivano le urla fino in strada.- mi ha detto Gelmy con una faccia.

-Mi ha preso per il bavero della giacca. A me. Che sono due volte lui.- mi raccontava Man da soli nel suo ufficio stamattina. Vibrava lui. Vibrava l'aria. Vibrava la sua voce.
I suoi occhi così chiari  sottili come lame. E pure dello stesso colore.
La barba lunga. Ombre sotto gli occhi.
-Poi ha cominciato a spintonarmi urlando che io dovevo per forza condividere e avvallare le sue porcate. E ho detto no. Posso inglobarli nel mio team quei sei. Sono tutti vicini alla pensione. Lui urlava. Io urlavo. Ci ha diviso Gelmy...Sono stato chiamato dal mega super capo. Oggi.-
-Sei a rischio licenziamento?- ho chiesto.
Mi ha sorriso tirato -No ma mi hanno già comunicato che sono in ferie forzate 20 giorni. Ecco perchè ti ho chiesto i liquidi. Non posso stare senza proprio adesso.-  e ancora un sorriso.

Gli ho mandato un sms poco fa. Chiedendogli come stava.
Nessuna risposta.
Non me l'aspettavo nemmeno.

Sarà merda. Sarà stronzo. Ma ha fatto una cosa grande.
Speriamo  sia riuscito a non fare licenziare i sei.


----------



## Simy (19 Aprile 2013)

un abbraccio virtuale a te e Man... è stato un grande


----------



## Guest (19 Aprile 2013)

davvero una bella presa di posizione, non da tutti.


----------



## Tebe (19 Aprile 2013)

Porca miseria quanto mi dispiace. Mi spiace davvero tanto. E sono anche preoccupata per lui. Ha di nuovo il cuore che fa le bizze. Ed è ingrassato. Ma di stress. E' gonfio.
Cazzo. Quanto vorrei sapere come sta. Ma il suo silenzio direi che è una risposta alquanto chiara vero ragazze qui sopra?
Dovrò aspettare 20 giorni. Minchia. In ferie forzate. 
Ho in testa solo il turpiloquio.
Ok. Per una come me che pensa positivo...vediamo.
I 20 giorni di ferie forzate li passerà benissimo.Si rilasserà. Non ricomincerà a fumare. La sua famiglia gli darà tutto il supporto necessario. Pianterà semi. Curerà piante e orchidee. 
E quando torna sarà cazzuto come al solito e i 6 non saranno licenziati.
Perchè lui li accorperà nei suoi.


Perchè mi sento scema?


----------



## Simy (19 Aprile 2013)

non sei scema!

prova a mandargli un sms... solo per dirgli che se vuole tu ci sei


----------



## Calispera (19 Aprile 2013)

apa: santo subito


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Aprile 2013)

In questo momento Man potrebbe essere l'eroe di tutti.

In un momento dove il lavoro è così fottutamente prezioso, si è dimostrato davvero un uomo. No, un essere umano. Infinitamente meglio.

Peccato non potergli trasmettere quanto le persone che sanno di questo tifano per lui, e quanto questa sua lotta, che sia utile o meno, faccia differenza per chi la conosce.
Per me, per esempio.
Sapere che c'è qualcuno come lui, mi rende un poco di fiducia. Quella sua lotta ha reso il mondo un posto migliore, anche se infinitesimamente.

Un abbraccio a Man.

E a te Tebe.


----------



## Guest (20 Aprile 2013)

Simy;bt8135 ha detto:
			
		

> non sei scema!
> 
> prova a mandargli un sms... solo per dirgli che se vuole tu ci sei


quoto :singleeye:


----------



## lothar57 (20 Aprile 2013)

Cara Tebe in passato ho scritto che Man mi era simpatico,perche'abbiamo affinita'..ora lo stimo senza conoscerlo..ha fatto gesto importante e difficile.al gg d'oggi basta niente per essere licenziati....se puoi mandagli il mio in bocca al lop...


----------



## Tebe (20 Aprile 2013)

Non posso mandargli un sms. Non ha risposto a quello di ieri. E poi...da oggi è in ferie forzate. Quindi a casa. Con gli aventi diritto. Moglie e figli.
Non. Posso. Non. Voglio. Non è. Giusto.
Avrà lì tutto il supporto di cui ha bisogno.
Il mio sms sarebbe  un entrata a gamba tesa nel suo continuum (cit).
Non sono una sua amica.
Sono stata unhappy quella con cui si è rotolato per un anno (con fortune alterne) dentro la stanza di un motel.

Poi, è vero. Questa "storia" con Man ha avuto e ha caratteristiche diverse da una normale non storia tra amanti, per un sacco di motivi, ma di base io ci sono è vero.
Ma _non_ ci sono. E_ non_ ci dovrei essere. 
Almeno per quanto riguarda la sua vita. Quello è. Quello in cui crede e quello che tenta di fare per seguire la sua morale. 
Come mi ripete spesso io sono capitata, non sono stata cercata.
Ruoli.
Brutto da dire e scrivere ma la realtà dei fatti.

E le mie paturnie me le smazzo con voi.:smile:


Tornerà dalle ferie. E appena lo vedrò gli salterò addosso come una scimmia fottuta e lo stritolerò unhappy.
Lui non saprà perchè.
_Noi_. Si.



Madonna. Sono vomitosamente dolce. Però questa cosa mi ha un pò destabilizzata.
Non tanto per la sua presa di posizione, potevo immaginarla, ho vissuto Man per due anni. Prima lavorativamente. Poi_ motelmanete_.
Al di là del suo egocentrismo. Del suo caratteraccio. Dei suoi urli.
Lui è lui.
ma perchè l'ho visto davvero provato. 
Troppo. Per qualcosa che alla fine...ne varrà la pena?

Meno male che non è un uomo come quelli che ha incontrato Diletta (Scusa Diletta. Ironia Tebana.)


----------



## babsi (20 Aprile 2013)

Tebe;bt8140 ha detto:
			
		

> Non posso mandargli un sms. Non ha risposto a quello di ieri. E poi...da oggi è in ferie forzate. Quindi a casa. Con gli aventi diritto. Moglie e figli.
> Non. Posso. Non. Voglio. Non è. Giusto.
> Avrà lì tutto il supporto di cui ha bisogno.
> Il mio sms sarebbe  un entrata a gamba tesa nel suo continuum (cit).
> ...


----------



## devastata (20 Aprile 2013)

Spero di sbagliarmi, ma le ferie forzate sono quasi sempre il preludio ad un licenziamento.

Man si è comportato bene, ma rischia di passare dalla parte del torto perchè la versione dell'altro rischia di prevalere sulla sua.

Ripeto, spero di sbagliarmi ma la giustizia non è di questo mondo.


----------



## Tebe (20 Aprile 2013)

devastata;bt8142 ha detto:
			
		

> Spero di sbagliarmi, ma le ferie forzate sono quasi sempre il preludio ad un licenziamento.
> 
> Man si è comportato bene, ma rischia di passare dalla parte del torto perchè la versione dell'altro rischia di prevalere sulla sua.
> 
> Ripeto, spero di sbagliarmi ma la giustizia non è di questo mondo.


No, non è così.
Man ha in mano anche il mercato europeo, diciamo così. 
Non è...come dire...rimovibile. Per molte ragioni, tutte lavorative e di concentrazioni di poteri.
Le lotte con l'Ad ci sono sempre state e sono andate ad alterne fortune,

Io vedo le sue ferie forzate non come un preludio ad un licenziamento, ma piuttosto come.
Ok Man, ora rilassati perchè fra venti giorni ci sarà la guerra.

Comunque è indubbio che a questo punto uno dei due dovrà andarsene temo.

Mamma mia...


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Aprile 2013)

Tebe;bt8145 ha detto:
			
		

> No, non è così.
> Man ha in mano anche il mercato europeo, diciamo così.
> Non è...come dire...rimovibile. Per molte ragioni, tutte lavorative e di concentrazioni di poteri.
> Le lotte con l'Ad ci sono sempre state e sono andate ad alterne fortune,
> ...


Non so come funzionano "normalmente" queste cose, ma se andassi a istinto, sembra una mossa per toglierlo di mezzo in un momento dove poteva fare casini.
E quindi, implicitamente, il dire che la politica dei licenziamenti è ben accetta ai piani alti.

Sigh...

Stavo mettendo a letto Fra, ascoltavo il suo respiro, la guardavo, e pensavo a Man. 
E pensavo che Man non lo sa che in questo momento c'è gente che pensa che lui sia stato un grande.
Prendilo nel modo giusto Tebe, ma avrei voluto abbracciarlo.
Sto combattendo anche io contro ingiustizie, solo mie personali, non per altre persone, mentre lui si è messo a rischio senza nessun tornaconto personale.

Le ingiustizie sono davvero vermi che scavano dentro come nel legno. E penso di capire quello che dici quando scrivi che è provato.


----------



## devastata (21 Aprile 2013)

Tebe, incrocio le dita e spero tanto vada bene per Man e per i 6 a rischio licenziamento a pochi anni dalla pensione.


----------



## Alessandra (23 Aprile 2013)

Grandissimo Man. Mi auguro tanto che vinca la battaglia che ha iniziato, che abbia l'appoggio dall'alto, che queste ferie forzate siano altro, non il preludio di un licenziamento. oggi piu' che mai abbiamo bisogno di persone come lui, di esempi cosi'. Di uomini che trattano i colleghi come uomini e non come numeri.


----------

